

Harvard, Private Equity and the Education Bubble - physcab
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/03/03/harvard-private-equity-and-the-education-bubble/

======
ShabbyDoo
This article wasn't about the education bubble as I think of it -- it
mentioned nothing of the questionable value proposition higher education
provides to students. Perhaps a reduction in endowment values will force the
universities to either (1) increase effective* prices even further or (2) cut
back on the package they sell to students. A government cut-back in student
loan guarantees would further precipitate market collapse.

* "effective" was chosen to encompass the notion of list price vs. street price (list minus university-provided scholarships).

~~~
lutorm
I thought the plan was to make student loans _more_ available, if anything?

